# Dialer eingefangen - lohnt sich ein Einspruch?



## barracuda1965 (30 August 2004)

Hallo,

bei der Suche nach Noten für einen Song habe ich mir kürzlich einen Dialer eingefangen, nachdem ich dummerweise die Aufforderung befolgt habe, ein "OK"-Kästchen auszufüllen. Habe jetzt diesen Posten auf der Telekom-Rechnung und würde gern wissen, ob ich überhaupt eine Chance habe, um die Zahlung dieses Postens herumzukommen und, falls ja, wie ich da vorzugehen habe.

Konkret gefragt:
1. Ist es ratsam, den _kompletten_ Rechnungsbetrag (unter Vorbehalt) zu zahlen oder den streitigen Betrag erstmal einzubehalten?
2. Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich Einspruch einlege?
3. Ich muss morgen meine Festplatte formatieren. Welche Daten sollte ich zur Beweisführung sichern?

Leider habe ich jetzt nicht den konkreten Dialer zur Hand, kann ich aber nachliefern. Falls meine Fragen schon an anderer Stelle gestellt wurden, bitte ich um Entschuldigung...

Schönen Gruß, Dave


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

In erster Linie ist es wichtig, genau zu dokumentieren, wie die "OK-Seiten" und der Dialer genau aussehen und funktionieren. Nur so kann geprüft werden, ob die Seite und der Dialer alle Forderungen, die an einen legalen Dialer zu stellen sind, erfüllen oder ob z.B. die Kosten verschleiert werden und der Dialer daher illegal ist.

Also: Dialer auf Datenträger sichern und, wenn noch nicht geschehen, die "OK-Seiten" vollständig per Screenprints sichern - auch unter Benutzen aller angebotenen Info-Popup-Fenster.

Ob die Dialerkosten dann bezahlt werden müssen oder nicht, richtet sich nach dem Ergebnis der Prüfung der - wie oben beschrieben - gesicherten Daten.

Werner


----------



## neward (31 August 2004)

:evil:  Hab schon wieder vergessen, mich anzumelden.
Das da gerade war ich.

Werner aka neward


----------



## sascha (31 August 2004)

> nachdem ich dummerweise die Aufforderung befolgt habe, ein "OK"-Kästchen auszufüllen.



Werner hat das meiste schon gesagt. Deshalb nur nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: Wenn Du nur einmal OK eintippen musstest, stimmt was nicht mit dem Dialer. Wenn Du dreimal OK eingetippt hast ohne zu lesen und Dich drum zu kümmern, was da steht (z.B. der Preis), buchs als Lehrgeld ab.


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb nur nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: Wenn Du nur einmal OK eintippen musstest, stimmt was nicht mit dem Dialer.



Auch hier ein bisschen Senf von mir - nicht immer muss dreimal "O" und "K" eingegeben werden.

Wenn der Dialer bereits auf dem Rechner gespeichert war, dann erfolgt natürlich keine Downloadaufforderung mehr. Beim Aufruf der dazugehörigen URL erscheint normaler Weise das Aktivierungsfenster für den Dialer. Nach Bestätigung kommt noch ein Fenster, hier mit der Preisangabe, vor der Session.
Ganz blöd scheint es zu laufen, wenn der Dialer mit seinem Icon direkt vom Desktop gestartet wird - hier reicht tatsächlich nur noch die einmalige "O" und "K"-Eingabe aus, um das Teil verbinden zu lassen.


----------



## [email protected] (31 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz blöd scheint es zu laufen, wenn der Dialer mit seinem Icon direkt vom Desktop gestartet wird - hier reicht tatsächlich nur noch die einmalige "O" und "K"-Eingabe aus, um das Teil verbinden zu lassen.


Das ist imho nicht ganz richtig, zumindest trifft das bei Intexus-Dialern nicht zu.
Auch nach einem Klick auf das Icon erscheint jedesmal erneut das Aktivierungs-Fenster.


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nach einem Klick auf das Icon erscheint jedesmal erneut das Aktivierungs-Fenster.


Na denne!


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

Also erstmal schönen Dank für die ganzen Antworten, bin jetzt schonmal ein ganzes Stück schlauer als vorher! Ich hoffe, dass ich die entsprechende Seite zwecks Dokumentation nochmal finden werde, hab sie leider nicht mehr im Verlauf.



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist imho nicht ganz richtig, zumindest trifft das bei Intexus-Dialern nicht zu.



Genau, Intexus. Es war ein Intexus-Dialer, laut Infonummer der Telekom.

Ich probier das mit dem Widerspruch. Nochmal nachgefragt: Trotzdem die Rechnung erstmal komplett bezahlen?


----------



## barracuda1965 (31 August 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> Das da gerade war ich.



Und das hier ich...

barracuda1965


----------



## neward (31 August 2004)

Frage in die Runde:

Wenn Dave/barracuda1965 den Dialer und die "OK"-Seiten vollständig gesichert hat, gibt es dann hier im Forum irgendwo eine kurze, prägnante und vollständige Checkliste aller Kriterien, die ein Dialer erfüllen muss um legal zu sein. (Nach dem Motto: Aha, Punkt 17 ist bei "meinem" Dialer eindeutig nicht erfüllt, also brauche ich nicht zu bezahlen!)
Die Originaltexte der Amtsblattverfügungen der RegTP sind ja nicht unbedingt für jeden leicht verdaulich.



			
				Dave/barracuda1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal nachgefragt: Trotzdem die Rechnung erstmal komplett bezahlen?


Du hast 8 Wochen Zeit, gegen die Rechnung Widerspruch einzulegen. Du hast bei Abbuchung 6 Wochen Zeit, die Abbuchung per Rücklastschrift zurückzuholen (vorher schriftlich ankündigen, da sonst 5,80 € Gebühren drohen!). Du hast 10 Tage Zeit, die Rechnung per Überweisung zu bezahlen. Reicht das, um die Sache *vorher* geklärt zu kriegen? 

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

> Trotzdem die Rechnung erstmal komplett bezahlen?



Nö, wenn du dein Telefon nicht so dringend brauchst.

In einem anderen Thread wurde über die "Dialerdrücker" (lol) gesagt "Gelgeilheit macht erfinderisch".

Tja... eure Halbwahrheiten und Geldknappheit machen augenscheinlich auch erfinderisch. Der Dialer ist angemeldet, legitim, fragt 3 mal nach OK und die Preisanzeige ist in Schriftgröße 11.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (31 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, wenn du dein Telefon nicht so dringend brauchst.
> 
> In einem anderen Thread wurde über die "Dialerdrücker" (lol) gesagt "Gelgeilheit macht erfinderisch".
> 
> Tja... eure Halbwahrheiten und Geldknappheit machen augenscheinlich auch erfinderisch. Der Dialer ist angemeldet, legitim, fragt 3 mal nach OK und die Preisanzeige ist in Schriftgröße 11.


Hey, ich werde zitiert   Leider nur mit Ottograwischwaeche. Eigentlich soll man ja Trolle nicht fuettern, aber hier ein kleiner Hering:
Waere ja nicht das erste Mal, dass sich die Sichtweise zur Legalitaet im Laufe der Zeit aendert, es soll ja so mancher Dialer nachtraeglich durchgefallen sein.
BTW, etwas sprachliche Nachhilfe kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:


			
				http://www.sociologicus.de/lexikon/lex_soz/k_n/legitim.htm schrieb:
			
		

> gerechtfertigt, den allgemein gültigen gesellschaftlichen Normen entsprechend, im Gegensatz zu  illegitim.


Du meinst wohl eher legal. Denn mit den gesellschaftlichen Normen hast Du als Mehrwertdiensteanbieter (wenn Dir diese Anrede lieber ist) vermutlich eh nicht viel am Hut.


----------



## neward (31 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... eure Halbwahrheiten ... machen augenscheinlich auch erfinderisch.


Welche denn? Ich sehe keine.
Ich sehe nur einen F... , sorry, ... eine nicht sehr mutige Person, die sich anonym hinter "Gast" versteckt.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer ist angemeldet, legitim, fragt 3 mal nach OK und die Preisanzeige ist in Schriftgröße 11.


Lesen wir denselben Thread? Ich sehe hier keinen konkret erwähnten Dialer! Nur Intexus wurde erwähnt.

Und die hatten 329 Dialer für die Nummer ...794, deren Registrierung zurück gezogen wurde
...und 4.603 Dialer für die Nummer...576,  deren Registrierung zurück gezogen wurde.
...und 8.450 Dialer für die Nummer ...583, deren Registrierung zurück gezogen wurde.
...und die haben 4.767 Dialer für die Nummer ...1214, deren Registrierung vielleicht auch bald fällt!

Welcher dieser insgesamt 18.149 Dialer hatte denn nun die Schriftgröße 11?
Oder hat unserer Gast alle durchprobiert, bevor er postete?

Werner


----------



## Counselor (31 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Tja... eure Halbwahrheiten und Geldknappheit machen augenscheinlich auch erfinderisch.


 *plonk*


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die haben 4.767 Dialer für die Nummer ...1214, deren Registrierung vielleicht auch bald fällt!



Das kleine Übel, dass ich übrigens auch für Andreas befürchte. An dieser Stelle gestehe ich unverblümt, dass ich auch zumindest einen Fakt in die Waagschale geschmissen habe (ich schreibe nur "Harry´s" frank*****.de).


----------



## Qoppa (1 September 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> ... gibt es dann hier im Forum irgendwo eine kurze, prägnante und vollständige Checkliste aller Kriterien, die ein Dialer erfüllen muss um legal zu sein. (Nach dem Motto: Aha, Punkt 17 ist bei "meinem" Dialer eindeutig nicht erfüllt, also brauche ich nicht zu bezahlen!)


Meines Erachtens muß die Frage anders gestellt werden - nicht: ist der Dialer selbst "legal" (=RegTP-konform, das ist Mindestvoraussetzung, aber -anders als manche Dialeronkels es gerne hätten - auch nicht mehr), sondern: kommt nach deutschem Recht ein Vertragsabschluß zustande?

Das kann man bezweifeln, wenn - wie so oft - die Preispflichtigkeit des Angebots kunstgerecht verschleiert wurde. Klare Kriterien, die man abhaken könnte, gibt es dafür nicht, - es ist eher eine Abwägung zwischen Unaufmerksamkeit des Nutzers und Irreführungswillen des Anbieters. Immerhin gibt es gesetzliche geregelte Informationspflichten, die von den meisten Angeboten nicht erfüllt werden. Ein paar weitere mögliche Punkte habe ich hier aufgezählt.

Übrigens: die RegTP sagt, daß ein Drittel der Beschwerdefälle auf unklare Preisauszeichnung zurückgeht. Das ist ein enormer Anteil, wenn man bedenkt, daß der Hauptteil sicherlich Fälle wie die Questnet-Sache oder jetzt Teleflate betrifft. Und es ist ein gutes Argument dafür, daß objektiv gesehen die Irreführung häufig ist.

@ barracuda
wenn man bezahlt hat, ist es schwierig sein Geld wiederzubekommen. Auch ist es fraglich, ob die Telekom auf den Widerspruch eingeht, solange ein Dialer registriert ist. Am besten, Du überprüfst mal das Superangebot (plus Dialer), auf das Du reingefallen bist, wie das da mit Preishinweisen bzw. deren Verschleierung ("keine Kosten durch Aktivierung") aussieht.



			
				Anonymer Dialerdrücker (lol) schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, wenn du dein Telefon nicht so dringend brauchst.


Rührend, wie Du Dich um Deine unfreiwilligen Kunden besorgst. Allerdings ist eine Anschlußsperre nach fristgerechtem Widerspruch illegal! Aber schon bezeichnend, daß deinesgleichen sich hinter der Inkassomacht der Telekom verstecken - ohne die wärt ihr nämlich NIX.


----------



## Fallbeil (1 September 2004)

*Datensicherung*

Hmmm. Wenn ich lese, daß Daten auf Diskette gesichert werden sollen, scheint die strafrechtliche Schiene ja gänzlich aufgegeben worden zu sein.   Denn dafür ist eine Diskettensicherung *völlig* untauglich. :x 

Schade, denn nur mit zivilrechtlichen Mitteln wird man der schwarzen Schafe jedenfalls nicht Herr.
 :bigcry:


----------



## sascha (1 September 2004)

> Wenn ich lese, daß Daten auf Diskette gesichert werden sollen, scheint die strafrechtliche Schiene ja gänzlich aufgegeben worden zu sein.



Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass in den vergangenen drei Jahren zwar fünf Dutzend zivilrechtlicher Urteile wegen unsauberen Dialer-Einsatzes ergangen sind, aber m.E. *keine einzige* strafrechtliche Verurteilung eines Verantwortlichen. Zumindest wurde keine einzige bekannt...


----------



## galdikas (1 September 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es dann hier im Forum irgendwo eine kurze, prägnante und vollständige Checkliste aller Kriterien, die ein Dialer erfüllen muss um legal zu sein.



Du solltest nach dem Wesentlichen fragen: welche Kriterien müssen sämtlich erfüllt sein, damit X ( z.B. die Telekom ) ein (einklagbares) Recht hat, einen Betrag Y ( z.B. 29,95 Euro ) von Dir einfordern zu können?



> (Nach dem Motto: Aha, Punkt 17 ist bei "meinem" Dialer eindeutig nicht erfüllt, also brauche ich nicht zu bezahlen!)



Und Du solltest danach fragen, *WER* den Nachweis erbringen muß, daß sämtliche Kriterien für die Zahlungsforderungsberechtigung erfüllt sind? Das ist grundsätzlich immer derjenige, der etwas will - der muß dann nicht nur beweisen, daß irgendein von ihm zur Registrierung angemeldetes Dialerprogramm Punkt 1 .. Punkt 367 irgendeiner Behördenverfügung entspricht - sondern er muß vielmehr zeigen, daß alle Kriterien seiner Zahlungsforderungsberechtigung erfüllt sind! 



> Die Originaltexte der Amtsblattverfügungen der RegTP sind ja nicht unbedingt für jeden leicht verdaulich.



Es gibt keine Regel, wonach eine Zahlungsforderung dann und nur dann berechtigt wäre, wenn auf eine Registrierung eines Dialerprogramms hingewiesen werden kann. ( Wenn jedoch eine Zahlung im Zusammenhang mit einer dialerveranlaßten Anwahl gefordert wird, dann gilt wenigstens: wenn der verwendete Dialer nicht (einmal) den schwachen Mindestanforderungen der Regulierungsbehörde entspricht, dann sind entweder auch nicht alle Kriterien für eine Zahlungsforderungsberechtigung erfüllt, oder falls doch, so führt die Verwendung des verordnungswidrigen Dialers zumindest dazu, daß freiwillige Zahlungsvereinbarungen ungültig sind.  )

Alle "Banden"-Mitglieder, die in irgendeiner Weise an Mehrwertdiensten mitkassieren, machen sich nachvollziehbarerweise für die Fortgeltung einer zweifelhaften Regelung stark, wonach grundsätzlich nicht mehr der Ehrliche die Berechtigung seiner Zahlungsforderung nachzuweisen brauche, sondern daß vielmehr Betrug erlaubt sein soll, solange es dem Betrogenen nicht (mehr) gelingt, die Unrechtmäßigkeit lückenlos zu belegen.

gal.


----------



## Fallbeil (1 September 2004)

*@ sascha*

Ja, Sascha, stimmt. Aber warte doch mal ab... Vor der Naivität, zu glauben, daß die illegalen - i.S.v. strafrechtlich relevanten - Dialer durch zivilrechtliche Klagen oder Verweigerungen "kaputtzukriegen" sind, kann ich nur warnen. Wir brauchen Festplattenspiegelungen!


----------



## dvill (1 September 2004)

Oder gleich die Festplatte. Unerfahrene wissen vielleicht nicht, wie Spiegelungen zu machen sind. Wenn diese beim Händler eine neue Platte einbauen würden und die alte vorübergehend zur Spurensicherung zurücklegen, wäre der PC bald wieder flott.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (1 September 2004)

> Wir brauchen Festplattenspiegelungen!



...und Staatsanwälte, die trotz (bekannter!) enormer Arbeitsbelastung und schwieriger technischer wie juristischer Materie die Verfahren nicht gleich nach § 153a StPO einstellen


----------



## Fallbeil (1 September 2004)

*Festplattenspiegelung*

Ja klar, natürlich keinesfalls selbst solche Spiegelungen vornehmen, sondern durch die DV-Stellen der Polizei machen lassen. Alternativ ebenfalls eine sehr gute Idee der Vorschlag von DVill.  :wave:


----------



## sascha (1 September 2004)

> sondern durch die DV-Stellen der Polizei machen lassen. Alternativ ebenfalls eine sehr gute Idee der Vorschlag von DVill.



Dann müsste vielleicht noch viel offensiver propagiert werden, dass die DV-Stellen der KPs dies können und auch tun. Ich denke schon, dass viele vor diesem Schritt aus reiner Bequemlichkeit zurückschrecken weil sie fürchten, dass ihr PC auf Monate hinweg bei den Sachbearbeitern stehenbleiben muss, weil diese so überlastet sind.


----------



## Fallbeil (1 September 2004)

*Wenn keine Anklage...*

...dann auch keine Einstellung nach § 153 a StPO, wetten?

Aber mal Scherz beiseite: Es wäre schon sehr damit gedient, wenn der jeweilige Geschädigte hier im Forum sagen würde, ob er eine Datensicherung (Spiegelung der Festplatte oder ausgebaute Festplatte) hat. Es soll Staatsanwälte geben, die in dieses Forum schauen... 8)


----------



## sascha (1 September 2004)

> Es soll Staatsanwälte geben, die in dieses Forum schauen...



Ach?  :rotfl:


----------



## dvill (1 September 2004)

Natürlich ist es wichtig, die Daten zu sichern, möglichst auch so, dass der Betroffene nach der Spiegelung oder mit einer heute preiswerten Ersatzplatte schnell weiter arbeiten kann.

Aber die aktuellen Erkenntnisse unterstreichen, dass nicht jede Schurkerei sich in auswertbaren Bits und Bytes auf der Festplatte niederschlägt. Eine "saubere" Festplatte würde man auch bei einer guten Manipulation vorfinden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Fallbeil (1 September 2004)

*Zeit ist Geld*

Ja, Sascha, das ist ein Problem. Aber das kann durchaus gelöst werden. Zum einen bei ausgebauter Festplatte, die ja eh ersetzt werden muß. Zum anderen, indem man den sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwalt einfach mal anruft und ihm anbietet, den Rechner für - sagen wir mal - 14 Tage zur Verfügung zu stellen. In dieser Zeit müßte eine Encase-Sicherung drin sein, notfalls über private Sachverständige. 

Eines ist vielleicht noch unbekannt: Wenn "illegale" Dateien auf dem Rechner sind, z.B. Raubkopien, oder "private" Dateien, auch z.B. Sexdateien/-bilder, haben wahrscheinlich eine Menge Leute Angst davor, selber Ärger zu bekommen. Aber wenn die Auswertung seriös läuft, bekommt der Staatsanwalt keine Kenntnis davon, und er interessiert sich auch nicht dafür. Einzige Ausnahme dürften Kinderpornos sein. Aber mit dieser Ausnahme sollte man leben können.


----------



## Fallbeil (1 September 2004)

*auswertbare Bits und Bytes*

Da hat Dvill recht. Aber erstens weiß man es vor der Auswertung nicht, und zweitens trägt die Manipulation wohl kaum allen Rechnereinstellungen Rechnung, weswegen vielerorts doch mehr auf der Festplatte ist, als man meint.


----------



## Qoppa (2 September 2004)

Was ich an der Diskussion nicht recht verstehe: solange die Dialerseite aktiv ist, könnten die Ermittlungsbehörden doch direkt dort an der Quelle Beweissicherung betreiben. Nur eine aktuelle URL wird gebraucht. Warum also die Schwierigkeiten mit Festplattenspiegelung usw.?


----------



## Devilfrank (2 September 2004)

Das halte ich auch für den besseren Weg, da ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen kann, eine Festplatte bzw. deren Spiegelung aus der Hand zu geben, auf der alle persönlichen Daten drauf sind (Kennwörter, Mails, Dokumente, Schriftwechsel etc.), ohne zu wissen, in welche Hände diese Informationen gelangen...
 :roll:


----------



## dvill (2 September 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich an der Diskussion nicht recht verstehe: solange die Dialerseite aktiv ist, könnten die Ermittlungsbehörden doch direkt dort an der Quelle Beweissicherung betreiben. Nur eine aktuelle URL wird gebraucht. Warum also die Schwierigkeiten mit Festplattenspiegelung usw.?


Das halte ich definitiv für zu wenig und direkt wertlos.

Selbst wenn es eine URL gibt, die unverändert weiter betrieben wird, wäre nicht sicher, welches Layout des Dialers aktiv war. Für viele Angebote gibt es 20 oder sogar mehr Layouts. Die Regstrierung erzeugt schließlich nur hohe Kosten zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit, da können doch die seriösen Anbieter hemmungslos zugreifen.

Mehrere Dialerhersteller lassen ihren Geschäftspartnern die Freiheit der grafischen Gestaltung von Farben, Schriften und Bildern. Die von Geldgier getriebenen Ergebnisse fallen so oder so aus und liegen oft unterhalb der Mindestanforderungen. Eine regelmäßig auftretende Variante besteht darin, eine Grafik mit großem Text, z.B. "ROUTENPLANERPROFI" (nur ein Beispiel) zu verwenden. Gemäß Mindestanforderungen müssten dann die übrigen Texte ebenso groß sein.

In der großen Zahl der Layout fallen solche Muster kaum auf, sie würde jedoch zugunsten des Betroffenen zählen, wenn sie konkret auf der Festplatte nachgewiesen werden könnten.

Die URL ist weiter unsicher, weil der Inhalt im Laufe der Zeit veränderlich ist. Speziell Trickserangebote bleiben bis zum Beweis vor Gericht nicht aktiv.

Beweiskräftig kann nur der komplette Festplatteninhalt (Cache, Ereignisanzeige, Modemprotokoll, Registry, Programmdateien usw.) sein, im Original oder einer zuverlässigen Spiegelung. Die Leute, die im amtlichen Auftrag diese Beweise auswerten, haben weder die Lust noch die Zeit, unter mehr als 30.000 Dateien nach privaten Funden des Betroffenen zu suchen. Da passiert nichts.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ...solange die Dialerseite aktiv ist, könnten die Ermittlungsbehörden doch direkt dort an der Quelle Beweissicherung betreiben.....



Es steht zu befürchten, dass nicht alle ermittelnden Behörden überhaupt dazu in der Lage sind, die Quelle einer missbräuchlichen Dialeranwendung erstmal aufzuspüren und dann auch noch zu analysieren.
Außerdem hat die nachträgliche Beweissicherung aus dem Internet nur einen Indiziencharakter. Der gerichtsverwertbare Zusammenhang zum schädigenden Ereignis muss lückenlos bewiesen werden und dazu bräuchte es dann wiederum die Festpalttenauswertung vom Rechner des Geschädigten durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen.


----------



## Fallbeil (2 September 2004)

*Leider nicht*

Ganz einfach: Zum einen verstreicht in der Regel sehr viel Zeit, die damit verbracht (aus ermittlungstechnischer Sicht: verschwendet) wird, sich  beim Rufnummernanbieter zu beschweren usw, zum anderen muß die Ermittlungsbehörde einen ganz konkreten Schadensfall haben; alles andere wäre bestenfalls - wenn überhaupt - ein Versuch. Außerdem kann der Geschädigte fast nie sagen, auf welcher Seite er gewesen ist. Und schließlich verändern Webseiten und die dahinterstehenden Dialer vielfach ihr Gesicht (und wenn es nur ein anderer Hashwert ist). Deshalb ist es zwar überaus nützlich, wenn man tatsächlich noch Zugriff auf die Seite hat, aber der Zugriff ersetzt nicht die Datensicherung im konkreten Fall.


----------



## Fallbeil (2 September 2004)

*oh*

Tschuldigung. Ich hatte leider nicht mitbekommen, daß schon eine dritte Seite aufgemacht wurde. Meine Antwort ging an Qppa.


----------



## Qoppa (2 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hat die nachträgliche Beweissicherung aus dem Internet nur einen Indiziencharakter.





			
				Fallbeil schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb ist es zwar überaus nützlich, wenn man tatsächlich noch Zugriff auf die Seite hat, aber der Zugriff ersetzt nicht die Datensicherung im konkreten Fall.


Wenn es um den Nachweis einer bereits erfolgten Straftat geht, sicherlich (-> Spuren am Tatort = PC des Geschädigten).

Aber es ist ja doch bekannt, daß es um gewerbsmäßig begangene Straftaten geht, die meistens vom immer gleichen Täterkreis ausgehen, auch wenn die Firmennamen und die eingesetzten Techniken sich ändern. Und auch wenns ausländische Firmen sind, führt die Spur doch meist nach Deutschland zurück (das haben ja schon die vielen "privaten" Ermittlungen durch die Forenmitglieder hier ergeben, - bestes, jedoch nicht mehr aktuelles Beispiel: Crosskirk, Mallorca -> Software und Plattform der ebs -> Server stehen in Eschborn, - die personellen Verflechtungen dürften ja auch bekannt sein). Was mir dabei nicht in den Kopf will, ist, daß die Ermittlungsbehörden - so klingt´s jedenfalls - nicht einmal diese "Szene" beobachten: mit etwas zielgerechtem Surfen müßte das Beweismaterial doch haufenweise auf die Ermittlungscomputer kommen und dort frisch analysiert werden können. Warum also nur reaktiv auf die Schadensmeldungen der Geschädigten warten, anstatt aktiv sich zum Täterkreis vorarbeiten?


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir dabei nicht in den Kopf will, ist, daß die Ermittlungsbehörden - so klingt´s jedenfalls - nicht einmal diese "Szene" beobachten


Meine relativ guten Kontakte zu den Behörden singen da ein ganz anderes Lied und der Misston, der nicht in Deinen Kopf will, klingt in Wirklichkeit auch nicht mehr so grell.


----------



## jupp11 (2 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Meine relativ guten Kontakte zu den Behörden singen da ein ganz anderes
> Lied und der Misston, der nicht in Deinen Kopf will, klingt in Wirklichkeit auch nicht mehr so grell.



Und warum hört man bis auf wenige löbliche Ausnahmen nichts von dem Kanon:HAS und den
Knabe  aus Hessen , die es schlicht so toll getrieben haben, dass es nicht mehr zu übersehen war ?

Die Aufdeckung der Teleflate-"Affäre" z.B kann sich keine  Behörde  auf ihre Erfolgsliste schreiben,
die geht einzig und allein auf Mitwirkende dieses Forums,  für die Ermittler ein etwas mageres Ergebnis.

j.


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum hört man bis auf wenige löbliche Ausnahmen nichts ...


Es wird anzunehmen sein, dass strafrechtlich relevante Ermittlungen nicht öffentlich zelebriert werden, es sei denn die Ermittlungen sind nicht mehr gefährdet und von der federführenden StA als pressefrei erklärt worden.


----------



## jupp11 (2 September 2004)

Ich meinte nicht internen Gedankenaustausch, sondern handfeste Erfolgsgebnisse und da haperts.

Nicht vom Thema ablenken....

j.

PS: außerdem ist diese Debatte  von jemand anderem begonnen worden...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=72614#72614


----------



## neward (4 September 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> neward schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tut mir Leid, ich bin ja kein Jurist. Aber für mich sind eine "vollständige Checkliste" und ein Satz von "Kriterien, welche sämtlich erfüllt sein müssen" *dasselbe* !!
Ebenso ist für mich "Der Dialer arbeitete legal" gleichbedeutend mit "Die Geldforderung ist berechtigt". Daher: ????



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> > (Nach dem Motto: Aha, Punkt 17 ist bei "meinem" Dialer eindeutig nicht erfüllt, also brauche ich nicht zu bezahlen!)
> 
> 
> Und Du solltest danach fragen, *WER* den Nachweis erbringen muß, daß sämtliche Kriterien für die Zahlungsforderungsberechtigung erfüllt sind? Das ist grundsätzlich immer derjenige, der etwas will - der muß dann nicht nur beweisen, daß irgendein von ihm zur Registrierung angemeldetes Dialerprogramm Punkt 1 .. Punkt 367 irgendeiner Behördenverfügung entspricht - sondern er muß vielmehr zeigen, daß alle Kriterien seiner Zahlungsforderungsberechtigung erfüllt sind!


Sicher das stimmt natürlich erst mal.
Aber dann bringt der Anbieter seinen Admin als Zeugen mit; der Admin legt eine Checkliste vor mit lauter Haken und beide sagen: "Alles erfüllt."
Dann stehe doch wieder ich da und muss beweisen, in welchem Punkt der beigebrachte Zeuge mittels seines Hakens lügt!
Also kann ich mich nicht nur auf meinen fetten Hintern setzen und sagen: DU musst beweisen, sondern muss auch selber in der Lage sein, den Gegenbeweis anzutreten !!
Und dafür brauche ich selber eine Checkliste - oder meinetwegen auch einen "Satz von Kriterien", die ich vorher selber durchgearbeitet haben muss, um im entscheidenden Moment meinen Finger in die Wunde legen zu können.



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt keine Regel, wonach eine Zahlungsforderung dann und nur dann berechtigt wäre, wenn auf eine Registrierung eines Dialerprogramms hingewiesen werden kann.


 ????
Wenn ich nicht alles falsch verstanden habe, dann ist eine Zahlungsaufforderung *doch *nur dann berechtigt, wenn eine Registrierung existiert !!
Aber selbstverständlich ist eine Registrierung und die Einhaltung aller in dem Zusammenhang bestehenden Regeln nicht alleine ausreichend. Das hat Qoppa in seinem Posting in diesem Thread schon einleuchtend dargelegt. Da spielen dann natürlich nicht nur die Amtsblattverfügungen der RegTP eine Rolle!



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Alle "Banden"-Mitglieder, die in irgendeiner Weise an Mehrwertdiensten mitkassieren, machen sich nachvollziehbarerweise für die Fortgeltung einer zweifelhaften Regelung stark, wonach grundsätzlich nicht mehr der Ehrliche die Berechtigung seiner Zahlungsforderung nachzuweisen brauche, sondern daß vielmehr Betrug erlaubt sein soll, solange es dem Betrogenen nicht (mehr) gelingt, die Unrechtmäßigkeit lückenlos zu belegen.


DAS Gefühl teile ich inzwischen.

Werner


----------



## neward (4 September 2004)

zum Festplattenaustausch bzw. Spiegelung

Wenn ICH eine Anzeige erstatte wegen einem Betrugsschaden von - sagen wir - 30 €, dann werde ich mir *nicht* - nur zum Zwecke der Beweisführung - eine zusätzliche Festplatte für 80 € kaufen!

Auch kann ich meinen Rechner weder 14 Tage lang zur "schnellen" Beweissicherung entbehren, noch werde ich ihn zur "normalen" Beweissicherung ein dreiviertel Jahr lang in irgendeiner Asservatenkammer verstauben lassen.

zur Anzeige:
Ich halte es zwar weiterhin für sinnvoll, Anzeige zu erstatten.
Aber wenn ich mir ansehe,

-- dass "meine" Polizeidienststelle 65 Kalendertage gebraucht hat, um meine Anzeige zur hier zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft weiterzuleiten,
-- und dass diese Staatsanwaltschaft nach eigener Auskunft etwa 6 Wochen brauchen wird, um überhaupt erst mal eine Akte anzulegen und sie dann erst auf den internen Postweg zu einem sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwalt geht,

dann muss ich doch arg grübeln, was das nochmal war, was ich eigentlich damit erreichen wollte.
Bei genauem Nachdenken bleiben mir aber immerhin noch meine "prinzipiellen Beweggründe".  :roll: 

Werner


----------



## Insider (4 September 2004)

Eigentlich gibt es da gar keine Diskussion





			
				neward schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte es zwar weiterhin für sinnvoll, Anzeige zu erstatten.


Somit laufen in Fällen wie bei Dir die Behörden einem Sachverhalt hinterher, ohne gerichtsverwertbare Beweise für eine mögliche Verurteilung eines Täters zu haben.


			
				neward schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ICH eine Anzeige erstatte wegen einem Betrugsschaden von - sagen wir - 30 €, dann werde ich mir *nicht* - nur zum Zwecke der Beweisführung - eine zusätzliche Festplatte für 80 € kaufen!
> 
> Auch kann ich meinen Rechner weder 14 Tage lang zur "schnellen" Beweissicherung entbehren, noch werde ich ihn zur "normalen" Beweissicherung ein dreiviertel Jahr lang in irgendeiner Asservatenkammer verstauben lassen.


Somit verwirkst Du selbst die Möglichkeit, aufgrund einer Anzeige, ohne den dazugehörigen Beweismitteln, den möglichen Täter seiner gerechten Strafe zu zu führen. Also wozu dann überhaupt eine Anzeige erstatten, da das unter diesen Umständen schlichtweg sinnarm ist. Allein nur um die Behörden vermeintlich aus dem Schlaf zu reißen oder statistische Werte zu erzeugen?

Und abschließend: Werner, Du lebst anscheinend in einer Gegend, wie leider die meisten in D, in der die Computerkiminalität noch stiefmütterlich beahndelt wird, da sich die Behörden eben nicht auskennen oder derer Strukturen keine zeitgemäße Sachbearbeitung ermöglichen. Aber mit mehr Fallbelastung wird das Problem auch nicht gelöst werden. Viel mehr sollten Geschädigte, wie Du, ihre demokratischen Rechte nutzen und ihren lokalen Politikern entsprechende Hinweise zukommen lassen, damit eben das Bearbeitungssystem der Polizei/StA mit einer strukturellen und vor allem personell/finanziellen Verbesserung betroffen werden kann.


----------



## neward (4 September 2004)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> neward schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Polizei und StA finanziell, personell und ausbildungsmäßig z.T. ihren Zweckbestimmungen nicht gewachsen sind, dann kann es nicht *meine* Aufgabe sein, individuelle Strafverfolgung aus meiner privaten Tasche zu finanzieren (zusätzlich zu meinen Steuern). 

Damit, dass das eine politische Frage und Aufgabe ist, hast du natürlich recht.

Werner


----------



## barracuda1965 (27 September 2004)

Also erstmal schönen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten, auch wenn sich das am Ende zu einem Expertenstreit entwickelt hat. Da ich zwischenzeitlich krank war, habe ich den Widerspruch noch nicht eingereicht, werde das jetzt tun, bin ja noch in der Frist. (Gibt es dazu evtl. eine Art Musterschreiben?)

Habe im übrigen endlich die besagte Seite (www.s......de) wiedergefunden, und auch das ok-Kästchen, dem ich auf den Leim ging (mittlerweile wurde es scheinbar durch ein anderes ersetzt). Hab einen Screenshot davon - der Text lautete folgendermaßen:

"Willkommen bei s......zone. Möchten Sie das Anwählprogramm öffnen? Geben Sie bitte ok ein!

Durch die Aktivierung wird keine Verbindung hergestellt.

Tippen Sie ´OK´ ein: __ "

Da hier explizit von "Anwählprogramm" die Rede ist, sind meine Chancen wohl nicht so groß...

_url editiert und im nichtöffentlichen Teil des Forums gesichert  tf /mod _


----------



## Der Jurist (28 September 2004)

Musterbriefe: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html
und Erste Hilfe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2004)

Wenn ich so einen Unsinn hier lese.

Da hat jemand etwas im Internet gesucht, es gefunden und dann wissentlich den Dialer mit "OK" aktiviert. Wieviele "OKs" er bestätigt hat hat er nicht geschrieben. Will nun seinen Vertrag nicht erfüllen und seine Rechnung nicht bezahlen. Nun wird hier über Betrug der Dialerbetreiber herumgesponnen. Ich frage mich wer hier der Betrüger ist?

Ps: Ich bin  nicht der Dialerbetreiber


----------



## Der Jurist (28 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich so einen Unsinn hier lese.  .....  Nun wird hier über Betrug der Dialerbetreiber herumgesponnen. Ich frage mich wer hier der Betrüger ist?
> 
> Ps: Ich bin  nicht der Dialerbetreiber



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.



			
				Erste Hilfe-Kasten ganz am Ende schrieb:
			
		

> .... Noch ein ganz ernstes Wort am Ende: Diese Hinweise sollen nur denen helfen, die tatsächlich ohne Wissen und Wollen eine Einwahl feststellen mussten. Die Hinweise sind gemacht, um  gegen Betrug anzugehen und nicht als Hilfestellung, um Betrug zu begehen. Wer willentlich gewählt hat, soll gefälligst auch zahlen.


----------



## galdikas (28 September 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist aber nicht dasselbe. Außerdem machst Du ja selbst einen Unterschied zwischen den Kriterien für einen "legalen" Dialer einerseits (gemeint sind wohl die Anforderungen, die an (die Aufrechterhaltung) einer (ohne Prüfung!! erfolgenden) Registrierung eines angemeldeten Anwählprogramms gestellt werden)   und für ein "legales Arbeiten" eines Dialers (wobei dieser Begriff unklar ist).



			
				neward schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Dialerbetrüger hätten aufzuzeigen, daß Du bei Ihnen eine Bestellung ihrer Dienstleistungen abgegeben hast. Aus den von ihnen vorgelegten Tatsachen ( von dem auf Dich registrierten Anschluß aus erfolgtes Anwählsignal ihrer Mehrwert-Nummer mit anschließender Verbindungsherstellung, Anmeldung eines Dialerprogramms bei einer Registrierungsbehörde einschließlich der Versicherung, daß bestimmte Vorgaben eingehalten würden ) rechtfertigt sich aber nicht der Schluß, daß von Dir eine bewußte und gewollte Bestellung abgegeben worden sei.

Denn: die Tatsache einer Dir zuzurechnenden, auf einen Vertragsschluß über die Erbringung besonderer (Nicht-Telekommunikations-) Dienste gerichteten, den Mehrwertbetrügern geltenden Willenserklärung kann nach der Lebenserfahrung nicht (bereits schon dann) den Anschein der Richtigkeit für sich in Anspruch nehmen, wenn (nur erst) als erwiesen gelten dürfte, daß 1. eine technische Verbindung auf ein Einwählsignal hin erfolgt ist und 2. ein Dialerprogramm zur Registrierung angemeldet worden ist.

( Die Regeln des Anscheinsbeweises dürfen vielleicht höchstens bei "normaler Sprachtelefonie" gelten können: danach erscheint es gerechtfertigt, aus den Tatsachen: Anwahl, Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung einer Sprachtelefonie-Verbindung darauf rückzuschließen, daß dann nach allgemeiner Lebenserfahrung allem Anschein nach auch die entscheidende Tatsache (der Abgabe einer Bestellung dieser Sprachverbindungs-Dienstleistung beim Sprachverbindungsnetzbetreiber) als erwiesen gelten kann. )



			
				neward schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und der Teleflate-Fall verdeutlicht, daß kein Mehrwertbetrüger bereits mit dem scheinheiligen Hinweis auf eine beanstandungslose Registrierung eines von ihm verwendeten Dialers eine Schutzwürdigkeit seines Vertrauens für sich reklamieren kann, daß sich in jedem Anruf auf seiner Mehrbetrugsnummer ein bewußter und gewollter Wille zur Bestellung seiner fragwürdigen Dienstleistung äußere, welche er daher vertragsschließend annehmen und (daher mit (vermeintlich) berechtigtem Vertrauen in einen vertraglichen Vergütungsanspruch) ausführen dürfte.

( Ganz im Gegensatz zu einem Betreiber eines Sprachtelefonie-Netzes: der darf mit einem völlig gerechtfertigten Vertrauen darauf, daß einem Einwählsignal in sein Netz eine bewußte, gewollte und ihm geltende Beauftragung (jedoch *nur* mit der Weiterleitung des Anrufs zum gewählten Anschluß, sowie der Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung der Sprachverbindung bei Anrufentgegennahme, und *nicht* auch mit der Erbringung irgendwelcher sonstiger, über die reinen Telekommunikationsdienste hinausreichender, von ihm als Netzbetreiber nicht verantworteter (Mehrwert-)Leistungen ) durch den Inhaber des "signalisierenden" Anschlusses zugrundeliegt, diese Leistungen ( Anruf des gewählten Anschlusse, Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung der Sprachverbindung ) mit vertraglichem(!) Vergütungsanspruch erbringen. Und zwar selbst dann, wenn ausnahmsweise eine Einwahl erfolgte, ohne daß damit ein bewußter und gewollter Verbindungsleistungsauftrag erklärt worden wäre ( z.B. beim "Verwählen" (falsche Nummer), beim Vertippen (Kurzwahltaste statt Ausschalten), beim "Bewußlos_auf_Wähltaste_Fallen",  bei Preis-Irrtümern (falsche Tarifzeit) usw.) ) 

gal.


----------

